
William James Makes a Lesson Plan for Himself - samclemens
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/william-james-makes-lesson-plan-himself
======
maroonblazer
I was hoping for some practical examples of the kind Benjamin Franklin
describes in his wonderful autobiography. For example when he discovers he's
not a very good writer and wants to improve he comes up with this strategy
("Spectator" refers to the magazine containing articles/"papers" he thought
were well-written):

“I took some of the papers, and, making short hints of the sentiment in each
sentence, laid them by a few days, and then, without looking at the book,
try’d to compleat the papers again, by expressing each hinted sentiment at
length, and as fully as it had been expressed before, in any suitable words
that should come to hand. Then I compared my Spectator with the original,
discovered some of my faults, and corrected them.”

[https://www.gutenberg.org/files/20203/20203-h/20203-h.htm](https://www.gutenberg.org/files/20203/20203-h/20203-h.htm)

